# Методические указания: "Пояснично-Крестцовый радикулит".



## Николай84 (15 Мар 2007)

Этот комплекс рассчитан на пациентов со средней степенью физической готовности.Лечебная гимнастика этого периода направлена на стимуляцию и восстановление регенеративных процессов в болезненном сегменте позвоночного столба и формировании мышечного корсета.
   В занятие включаются упражнения, интенсивно воздействующие на мышцы верхних и нижних конечностей, мышцы брюшного пресса и, особенно мышцы спины.
   В этот период нельзя допускать сгибания туловища вперед, делать висы на турнике, упражнения на скручивание и другие упражнения, связанные с повышенной нагрузкой для мышц позвоночного столба.
В процессе занятия с цельюрассеивания нагрузки,необходимо переодически менять положения.Наиболее оптимальные исходные положения:лежа на спине,на боку, на животе, стоя на четвереньках.
   Желательно исключить исходное положение-стоя. В процессе занятий также рекомендуется переодически выполнять упражнения на расслабления и разные виды дыхания.
          Длительность занятия: 20-25 минут.
Чтобы определить уровень своей готовности, выполните комплекс и выясните:
А) все ли упражнения выполняете безболезнено?
Б) способны ли вы повторить каждое упражнение столько раз, сколько указано в методичке?
в) выполнив весь комплекс, определите уровень своей усталости.

   Если комплекс для вас сложно выполним, то уменьшите вначале количество повторений в каждом упражнении.Постепенно подводите себя к выполнению полного комплекса,увеличивая количество повторений.
   Если выполнение не составляет труда, то необходимо обговорить с методистои необходимость увелечения нагрузки.
      Комплекс:
*Исходное положение:
лежа на спине, ноги согнуты в коленях, руки вдоль туловища. *

*1.*
А)кулаки сжать,стопы поднять,пятки касаются опоры.
Б)расслабиться
Повторить 5-6 раз
*2.*
Руки согнуты к плечам,круговые движения
10 раз в одну 
10 раз в другую
*3.*
Поднять поочередно ногу к животу и поставить на место
5-10 раз каждой нагой
*4.*
Голову поднять посмотреть на колени
5-6 раз
*5.*
Голову поднять,руки поднять к коленям, в этом положении удержаться.
20-30 секунд
*6.*
"Велосипед":поочередно сначала правой, потом левой ногой.
По 20 раз каждой ногой
*7.*
Диафрагмальное дыхание:вдох-воздух набираем в живот,живот поднять;выдох-живот втягиваем.
20-30 секунд
*8.*
Обе руки прямые за голову, потянуться за руками, одновременно правую ногу разогнуть,носок на себя, потянуться от бедра на пятку.
По 3 раза каждой ногой.
*9.*
руки прямые сцепить в замок,круговые движения.
10 раз в одну,10 раз в другую сторону.
*10.*
Голень разогнуть вверх,прямой ногой круговое движение,носок тянуть на себя.Затем то же самое другой нагой.
10 раз в одну,10 раз в другую сторону.
*11.*
голень разогнуть вверх, поставить. Поочередно разгибать ноги.
По 9-10 раз каждую ногу.
*12.*
Спокойное дыхание
*13.*
Разогнуть одну ногу, прямую поднять вверз, опустить.Затем то же другой ногой.
По 20-30 секунд.
*14.* Прямую ногу поднять и удержать, движение стопой: на себя-от себя.Затем то же другой ногой.

*Исходное положение: лежа на левом боку, ноги согнуты в коленях.*

*1.*
Правое колено поднять к животу, разогнуть ногу назад и вернуть  в исходное положение.
5-6 раз
*2.*
Правую ногу разогнуть, поднять вверх, опустить.
8-10 раз
*3.*
Прямую правую ногу поднять и удерживать, движение стопой на себя.
20-30 секунд
*Те же упражнения повторить на правом боку*

*Исходное положение: лежа на животе.*

*1. *
Сгибание-разибание ног в коленном суставе.
5-6 раз
*2.*
Руки положить вдоль туловища.Голову, плечи поднять, подбородок смотрит на грудь.
10 раз.
*3.*
Стопы поставить на пальцы.Оба колена приподнять,подтянуться  назад на пятки.
4-5 раз.
*4.*
руки вытянуть вперед,потянуться за руками.
4-5 раз.
*5.*
Поочередное отведение прямой ноги в сторону.
По 8-10 раз.
*6.*
Голову, плечи, руки поднять, удерживаться в таком положении. Руками делать плавательные движения типа "Брасс".
30-40 секунд.
*7.*
Прямую ногу поднять, опустить.Затем то же другой нагой.
По 5-6 раз.
*8.*
Руки положить вдоль туловища. Поднять голову,плечи, руки и одну ногу. В этом положении удержаться.Движение стопы: на себя-от себя.
30-40 секунд.

*Исходное положение:Стоя на четвереньках.*

*1.*
Руки стоят на месте.Опустить таз на пятки, потянуться и вернуться в исходное положение.
5-6 раз.
*2.*
На счет "раз" : разогнули ногу назад; на счет "два" : подтянули колено к одноименной руке; на счет "три" : вернули ногу в исходное положение.
8-10 раз.
*3.*
Руки стоят на месте.коленями шагаем вперед к рукам и назад в исходное положение.
3-4 раза.
*4.*
Поставить колени на край кушетки. Одну ногу опустить на пол, поставить  на носок, медленно опускать пятку до соприкосновения с полом, в этом положении задержаться.Затем то же другой ногой.
2-3 раза.

                 Желаем Вам успехов и крепкого здоровья!


----------



## Светлана_На (15 Мар 2007)

Николай, распечатала, повесила на дверку шкафа в спальне. Начнем осваивать в придачу к собственным 2кошачьим потягиваниям" и азам Ниши... Спасибо!


----------



## Николай84 (16 Мар 2007)

Готов делиться всем своим опытом!!!
Кстати эти упражнения "спасли" меня....мне было поставлена операция, от которой я отказался!И каждый день стараюсь делать эти упражнения


----------

